# 66 GTO Power Window Help



## Bill Bullard (May 25, 2010)

I have cloned a 66 Lemans and put on a GTO Door. I was told they are all the same for 66-67 GTO Lemans. My old door had power window motor in it. My new door has no holes for this motor. Can some share help on this issue. 
I need to know how to install my motor in this door? Thanks!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I would look at the other door and duplicate the hole pattern from that


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

:agree yep, get out the drill.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

if the old door is trash you can cut out the part with the holes needed and lay it on the new door as a template.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
Or take a piece of paper and lay in on the old door marking the attaching holes, then transfer to the new door and drill away.


----------

